# Jon, do you have an 03 325iT on your lot?



## 3Wagon (Nov 8, 2002)

Jon, do you have a 325iT on your lot? Can you check the shape of the front corners?

The reason I ask is that I ordered some clears from Cutter (got them fast BTW!) but when I got them, I don't think they'll fit. THe seem to slope down, instead of up. All the pics I've seen (on www.bmwusa.com) seem to slope the other way (they slope up).


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

If you ordered clears from Cutter then they will be for the coupe or pre-2002 sedans/wagons. 2002 and on they changed the shape for the sedans/wagons and the one you ordered will not fit. Cutter will not sell you the ones you need since they are illegal in the US. You need to go through a importer who will get them from Europe.

I got them on our 2002 wagon.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> * Cutter will not sell you the ones you need since they are illegal in the US.
> *


I guess this is a bit strong, they would not sell them to me and anyone else that I know of


----------



## 3Wagon (Nov 8, 2002)

G*ddamn it! This pisses me off, since I've had TWO people in their parts dept. say these will fit my 03. WHen I got them, I was quite suspicious.

Are the corners exactly the same for the 02 & 03 tourings? If they are, then where do I get them?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

They should be the same but I am not 100% sure. See attached photo for my 2002 with clears

Search the archives you should at least find post by me. Bekkars and Maximillan are the most common.

Jeff


----------



## 3Wagon (Nov 8, 2002)

Jeff-

That looks SWEET! I'm getting a Titanium Silver 03 hopefully by the end of the month. 

I believe that is the same front as the 03's but not sure. Can anyone confirm that this looks the same?? I've got to go through the hassle to return these..


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

When I leave for Norway I am going to rename the "Dear Jon" forum the "Flame Cutter Motors' Parts Department Forum"...

:tsk:


----------



## 3Wagon (Nov 8, 2002)

Jon - didn't mean it that way - just interested in finding someone who's got an 03 Touring.

Seriously not relly upset with the parts people - just more intersted in how /where to get my clears.

Thanks!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

No problem - I understand...

If anyone here has any issues with the performance of
our Parts Department, I kindly request that they be addressed
directly to Tony Cota, Director of Parts at Cutter Motors.

Tony's email address is [email protected].

Thanks,
--Jon


----------

